# Can I feed my tortoise sweet potatoes



## Sulcatatortoiseman

uh yea the ones with the yello inside and the kinda red skin


----------



## terryo

Pio loves them. I put one in the microwave for 3 min. and scoop it all out and let it cool in the refrig.


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman

terryo said:


> Pio loves them. I put one in the microwave for 3 min. and scoop it all out and let it cool in the refrig.



yea but I have a sulcata so idk lol


----------



## terryo

ohhhhhhh.....sorry. I can't see why it wouldn't be the same though.


----------



## Isa

Hermy is a Hermann and I give him a bit of sweet potato once in while (once every 2 months maybe), he loves it!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I agree about putting them in the microwave. Bob is an 80 pound Sulcata and I put his in long enough to soften them...I feed him sweet potato and squash as a treat...a couple of times a week.


----------



## Yvonne G

I feed yams to all my tortoises. Its a great source of Vit. a. The larger tortoises get it with the skins on and the smaller ones have it w/o skins.

Yvonne


----------

